# UK citizen wish to marry US citizen...2011



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi, im really looking for the most accurate advice on here..
We are both so confused with all this visa procedures and do's and dont's just want to make sure we do this properly..

My BF lives in Florida, I live in UK, London, we both met via a dating internet site...
I am going over for a week, for the 1st time, although spoken to each other,( video calling each other every day for the past 4 months...)
we are so head over heels with one another that marriage is on the cards.
I am going over this december for one week only, however, if we decide to marry can i , on the vwp visa and then....go back home as scheduled to the uk after the week and then from the uk, i shall get the ball rolling or is it easier and cheaper that my BF in USA, gets the ball rolling in order for myself to be able to go back to him asap an to continue being his wife at his home country..I am working part time here in the UK, with a 19 year old daughter who has no intentions of going with me, although would like her to be added just in case...
whats easier and cheaper...? im only working part time and my BF is still in a relatively new job 4months in fact but we are both 37, but not with huge amounts of money like most couples but im sure this shouldnt go against us...
any advice please....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, you can go the US on the VWP, get married and then return to the UK. 

Your then, husband, applies to sponsor you for immigration to the US. He will need to prove that he has the monetary where with all to support you.

Under no circumstances should you consider marrying in the US on the VWP and then remaining there and doing an adjustment of status. That is considered 'intent of immigration' and frowned upon by the authorities.


----------



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

*thank you but...*



Crawford said:


> Yes, you can go the US on the VWP, get married and then return to the UK.
> 
> Your then, husband, applies to sponsor you for immigration to the US. He will need to prove that he has the monetary where with all to support you.
> 
> Under no circumstances should you consider marrying in the US on the VWP and then remaining there and doing an adjustment of status. That is considered 'intent of immigration' and frowned upon by the authorities.



thank you Crawford, but if i indeed get married, in dec, what papers would i need or is it just my british passport i need, and also, ive been told that some florida states, hes in kissimmee, that you can get married on the day that you get a marriage license..is this accurate?
Also, monetary wise, for my BF how much does he have to be earning to show authorities that he can support me,( although, i hate that word 'support' as ive always been independant in the uk since 17yrs old) or does it really matter, since now we are married...? surely they wont keep a couple that is happily in love and married, to stay seperated, all on the basis of his financial circumstances. 
also, when should he start the paper work , should he do it whle im over there or wait til i go back to the uk after the week?

thank you..


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

With regard the immigration side of it you should look at the following site to see what is involved:

USCIS - Spouse

However, having read your initial again and seeing that you have only been corresponding for 4 months on-line, do you think you should be contemplating marriage at this stage?

You should meet first before starting down the route of marriage and immigration which is costly (there are fees to be paid) and time consuming.


----------



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

*thanks again*

thanks you again Crawford, yes i have thought about this but its something that we dont want to delay due to the process of this, however, when we meet and we're really in love with one another, we both just want this asap..then deal with the formalites after....
with regards to my previous queries, do you have any answers to them at all...
thanks again..


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

This is absolute madness you are contemplating marriage to someone you have never met after knowing them on the internet for 4 months and have never met 

have you run a check on his background even

Im sorry I will not give advice when naivety is to the front


----------



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

*emotions cant be helped...*

not everyone is going to understand this, however, i merely thinking of the possibility, since emotions are very high and... couples have done this before and are very happy indeed.
I am wishing to receive positive, simple advice on this, not on how i met him etc, just the formalites of it all...
Even, if i go back to the UK unmarried, which is probably going to be more than likely, i would still like to know how to go back to him permanently?
So any constructive advice will be appreciated...

If not married and while im in the UK:

1: what do i need to do here in the uk, or him in the usa? what visa etc?
2: can he file for fiance visa or another visa an then when approved, i go over and then get married? 
3: i want to work over there also, as soon as possible, so how can i do this aswell?

If married, then go back to the UK, what do we need to do in the meantime, while separated?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

almorah said:


> not everyone is going to understand this, however, i merely thinking of the possibility, since emotions are very high and... couples have done this before and are very happy indeed.
> I am wishing to receive positive, simple advice on this, not on how i met him etc, just the formalites of it all...
> Even, if i go back to the UK unmarried, which is probably going to be more than likely, i would still like to know how to go back to him permanently?
> So any constructive advice will be appreciated...
> ...


If you go to this page on the USCIS Website this gives information on what to do to get a fiance visa.

USCIS - Family of U.S. Citizens

You can't work until you have your permanent resident visa. If you get married, then return to the UK, then apply for a spouses visa, when you arrive in the US (some months later) it will be as a permanent resident and you can then work.

If you go over as a fiance, then when you have married you will apply for a change of status and when that is granted then you will be able to work.


----------



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

thank you Crawford.. So it sounds easier then to marry, go home, apply for visa and when visa accepted then, i can over and work...
that is good to know for 'future' reference, thank you very much indeed.
I'm a personal trainer/instructor and athletics coach,shame i cant get a job quite as easy pver there.. especially, when i would love to be a athletics coach for a school over there... always wanted to be that...
thank you for your assistance..


----------

